# Gym closing down - money back?



## Marathon Man (12 Oct 2007)

My daughter joined a gym during the last week of September, paying €350 + €60 joining fee.   She's used the gym only three times: 1) Initial assessment 2) Got her gym program and 3) Used gym.

The gym people left a  voicemail on her phone last Tuesday saying that "the club has been selected for closing as of last Thursday", with a final closure on November 2nd.  

The individual who left the voicemail asked her to ring him back, however everytime she rings back, "he's in a meeting".  
*
What are the options for her?  *

I'm assuming that the place is going to be liquidated and that she'll join a line of creditors.  btw, the gym doesn't own the premises, so probably only the equipment(?) is theirs.  

Anyone been in a similar situation?

FYI - The gym is in South Dublin.


----------



## runner (12 Oct 2007)

Why not call in and demand money back?
I assume its still open, i'd just sit in reception for a few hours if necessary till she is satisfied and/or refunded.
Do they have other branches to which she might transfer?
I think its notoriously difficult to get refunds from these operations generally - see other threads here.

Good luck.


----------



## slamdunkin (13 Oct 2007)

runner said:


> Why not call in and demand money back?
> I assume its still open, i'd just sit in reception for a few hours if necessary till she is satisfied and/or refunded.
> Do they have other branches to which she might transfer?
> I think its notoriously difficult to get refunds from these operations generally - see other threads here.
> ...


 
thats right - get on the blower and kick up a stink


----------



## sam h (14 Oct 2007)

Did she pay everything up front?  If paying by direct debit, she might be able to stop it now and save her losing any more cash.  With all the posts about gyms & health centres, I think I'll be sticking with my runners and a good brisk walk.  Far cheaper & no sweating perople around you !


----------



## stir crazy (14 Oct 2007)

Is the gym a member of any professional organisation or body ? are you allowed name   the gym ?


----------



## Marathon Man (14 Oct 2007)

stir crazy said:


> Is the gym a member of any professional organisation or body ? are you allowed name   the gym ?


Q1.  Dunno
Q2.  Its the gym in St. Benildus.

Daughter paid €350 + €60 joining fee.  If she paid by dd it would have cost her €500. As per other posters' advice, she's going to camp in their reception/office until she at least sees the manager.  

I've listened to his voicemail notifying her and asking her to call back to discuss, since then he's been unavailable.


----------



## Alias (9 Nov 2007)

I was a member of Benildus, and hadn't even known they were shutting down (I'm one of the ones they love, paid, went for 3 months and haven't been back).  I got a rebate cheque in the mail last week for my remaining membership.  Hopefully your daughter has as well.


----------



## Marathon Man (13 Nov 2007)

_She got some money back - €272. In late Sept., she paid €350 annual fee + €60 admin/joining fee. About 3 weeks later she was told, by the gym, that it was closing. I reckon she should get the full €60 admin/joining fee back and pro rata for the rest, which leaves her short by roughly €100. 

I've advised her on a certain course but I think, while she's very much fed up, she feels that its not worth her while getting into hassle for €100, so she's probably, like most consumers,__ just __going to let it go._


----------

